# Costa rica here i come



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm off to Costa Rica in feb! for a few weeks of reptile photography! cant wait.. hopefully we will find some eye lash vipers out there and cant wait to see the crocs and other reps in there natural habitat!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

corcovado?

that's where i went...


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

You'll have a great time
Might even see some of these -)


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Please, please, please.........

Get us some hummingbird shots.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Bloody things are everywhere -)


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Brilliant.

Thank you sooooooooooooo much!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Thank you sooooooooooooo much!


no probs
Here's one more


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Great hummer shots!
a couple of lodges ill be stayin in
Tirimbina Biological Reserve - Accommodation
Costa Rica birdwatching and rainforest adventures at Laguna del Lagarto Rainforest Lodge
Heres a few hummer shots i did in the andes - Ecuador last year 
























and a nice rainbow boa we found on our first night trek in the amazon









if anyones interested , i have more pics on my site in this link  http://wildatheartphotographic.webs.com/apps/photos/album.jsp?albumID=1170386


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys.

Cant see me getting to Costa Rica for a while though.

I'll jusy have to make do with Kenya in september! :whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome! I'm off to Costa Rica for 2 weeks in August. Going to the Savegre mountain lodge for 4 days for some birding paradise, and then to Manuel Antonio for the rest of the time :2thumb: To say I'm excited is a massive understatement!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah i know what ya mean mate... im very excited about this trip  , costa rica is a place ive always wanted to visit


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Cant see me getting to Costa Rica for a while though.
> 
> I'll jusy have to make do with Kenya in september! :whistling2:


Nice1 dude remember after back from kenya we will want pics!!!!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

While you're out there i'd strongly reccomend doing some horse riding.
I'm in my late 40's and had never been on a horse, it turned out to be 2 of the best hours of my life, scary but loads of fun.
And don't forget to do some zip lining while you're there :2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah wanted too do some horse riding when i was over Ecuador last year , will hopefully do some in costa rica this time


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow you are so lucky  bet you are really excited


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> wow you are so lucky  bet you are really excited


Thanks vicky yeah im real excited for this trip , can't wait 



HABU said:


> corcovado?
> 
> that's where i went...


Hi Habu one of the lodges i'll be staying at will be in Heredia , and also a little place called Boca Tapada


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

:gasp: You are all soooo jammy! The only place I've been is the South of Spain (my aunt lives there) and the most exciting thing I saw was an ickle scorpion. :bash: Get us some good photos won't you?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

simooshy said:


> :gasp: You are all soooo jammy! The only place I've been is the South of Spain (my aunt lives there) and the most exciting thing I saw was an ickle scorpion. :bash: Get us some good photos won't you?


lol , save , save or get a credit card!  , no worries i'll do my best on the photos  and will flood this place with them


----------

